# Worst taping tools !!



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Search on youtube ( speedtape PRO ) by belmore ! Nail spoter leave big edge, take a look of the mess on the floor , ect !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you mean this one, I believe justme posted it already, but for those who may of missed it 




There's a lot of stuff to search in the archives:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

The operator looks like the problem here. Did he just learn to use those 20 minutes before they shot the video ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think id wanna.sand that one:blink:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*And other one !*

What about thucker tools ! Wow it really sucks ! Must take him a week to tape the house !!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Why search when people will repost?

I'd never seen it......that was nasty. I don't even own a set and I know I can string at least twice as fast as that guy. The kicker is the nail-spotter though. Yowzers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Why search when people will repost?


I think a certain someone should search through all the old post and read them all:whistling2::jester:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mmmm*

R u talking about me 2buck ?:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think a certain someone should search through all the old post and read them all:whistling2::jester:


But that would take a looooong time  Besides, I'm the bestest drywaller in the whole wide world and already know everything there is to know about everything there is to know something about:shifty:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope those guys in the video didnt quit there day job...wow...so they try to finish walls and texture floors over there?


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

"RE Engineered with the USER in mind"  hmmmm I think they're onto something there...


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Stopper said:


> "RE Engineered with the USER in mind"  hmmmm I think they're onto something there...


...Just not the user in the video


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Goldblatt ruins flatbox design 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AIRgf_EphO8


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Just found a 2buck video !!!*

Go to youtube and search for randyfroats14. !!!!! Ha ha ha :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

C'mon man, I just ate!
:jester:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

A colleague of mine bought a set of Speedtape Pro tools and he's forever calling me for help on how to fix them. Parts falling off or becoming loose all the time. Cheap crap methinks, an inferior product to Tapetech etc. 
British Gyproc make them, Belmore tools are just a distributor


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> A colleague of mine bought a set of Speedtape Pro tools and he's forever calling me for help on how to fix them. Parts falling off or becoming loose all the time. Cheap crap methinks, an inferior product to Tapetech etc.
> British Gyproc make them, Belmore tools are just a distributor


 Yes, but at least we have the concellation that they are NOT built by greedy rich american coprerations!!!!!

So what if they don't work!!!!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yes, but at least we have the concellation that they are NOT built by greedy rich american coprerations!


OK maybe you have a point. I'll need to change my avatar too then..............






ps like the way you spelt consolation!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> OK maybe you have a point. I'll need to change my avatar too then..............


No..Bud Reds work just fine..A little to well sometimes...


----------

